# Problem to sync my asus mypal a639 with default xp outlook express



## FiN666 (May 1, 2008)

Hi,
i cant get my asus mypal a639 to sync with _default xp_ outlook express using MS ActiveSync 4.5.(no contacts/email sync). Any other file sharing/sync's ok. A message that appears says that i have to install and run outlook 1st what is nonsense 'cause its already done. I have reinstalled the activesync but its the same. Any ideas please? thx


----------



## ZeRealBigBoss (Mar 17, 2007)

Wouldn't this be more likely to get an answer in the XP forum?


----------

